
Visual Studio 2015 Final Release Event - jsingleton
https://www.visualstudio.com/visualstudio-release-event-vs
======
jsingleton
TL;DR: 20th of July (4 days time)

Not a massive fan of "...all versions of Visual Studio 2013 and 2015 will
require you to sign in using a Microsoft account..." though. [source: from an
email]

~~~
FreddyQ44
I don't understand the reasoning behind that at all.

OK, MS wants our data. So do Apple, Google, FB. No news. But they already have
everything: The user (MS account) when downloading VS. The id of the copy
(serial number or whatever), all kind of information related to the Windows
Version, the currently logged in user, machine data, ... VS or Windows can
collect usage data, etc.

Why do they want me to sign in VS? They already have it all, don't they?

Or are there simpler (less paranoid :-)) reasons?

~~~
batou
Why?

Simply to assert their self-assigned rights over everything that you write,
think and do and to line up ready to easily collect the drip feed of cash they
want from everyone.

For this they trade you semi-functional software, vague promises that are
usually broken and marketing hype.

That's how all "ecosystems" work.

Which is why I'm not in one for my personal stuff. At work however, they're
lining up like good cows for the next milking. They've forgotten that SQL 2014
cost and the Azure price rise already...

~~~
yummybear
You sound like you'd be more comfortable in another "ecosystem"?

------
drinchev
I hope this is the event that the TypeScript team is waiting for to release
1.5 out of the current beta.

~~~
jimmcslim
I'm eagerly waiting 1.6 with JSX support.

~~~
Ciantic
Why wait? Atom-Typescript has nightly typescript inside if you want to try it
in IDE, and also you can use it from command line by installing nightly
Typescript from here:
[https://github.com/TypeStrong/ntypescript](https://github.com/TypeStrong/ntypescript)

~~~
drinchev
Of course I'm using TypeScript 1.5 right now. Problem comes when I have to
explain the `beta` badge in front of people that pay me for what I do :)

------
rottyguy
Tangential: New to c++ dev on Linux after years with devstudio/windows. What
do you guys recommend for a dev env for a guy like me (say on a mac). Thanks!

Edit: I see Jetbrains has CLion. Any good?

~~~
blinkingled
Check out QtCreator. It's for writing Qt based C++ programs but I'm fairly
certain you can use it equally well for plain old C++ code.

~~~
VinzO
I agree, QtCreator is great and yes even for plain old c++ code. You don't
have to use Qt framework.

